
Thousands of e-mails lifted from Syrian dictator Assad's personal account - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/thousands-of-e-mails-lifted-from-syrian-dictator-assads-personal-account.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
twelvechairs
This is interesting, but why not link to the original guardian article
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/14/assad-emails-
lif...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/14/assad-emails-lift-lid-
inner-circle) ?

